# There are many ways to do it



## FlyingBird

*There is many ways to do it,you can choose easier or you can choose harder way,but it is your choice.


*
please translate it


----------



## Gemmenita

Yapmasına çok yollar var, en kolayını ya da en zorunu seçebilirsiniz, size kalmiş!


----------



## FlyingBird

Chaton.marchande said:


> Yapmasına çok yollar var, en kolayını ya da en zorunu seçebilirsiniz, size kalmiş!


thank you.Can you explain me why '*yapmasına* çok yollar var'?

i know what 'çok yollar var' mean but dont know 'yapmasına' can you explain all suffixes of this word?


----------



## Gemmenita

yapma: doing
yapma*sı*: its doing/doing it
yapması*na*: for doing it


----------



## FlyingBird

Chaton.marchande said:


> yapma: doing
> yapma*sı*: its doing/doing it
> yapması*na*: for doing it


ok,also may i ask why did you put 'kolay*ını*' and 'zor*unu*'?

İ know *kolay* is easy and *zor* is hard


----------



## Gemmenita

1.kolay : easy
2.kolay*ı *:easy of that (here "that" is "yollar")
3.Kolayın*ı : *suffix of objet (we say bir şey*i* seçmek)

and the same for "zorunu".

(both "kolayını" and "zorunu" refer to "yollar" which is not repeated but replaced by " ı " as said in number 2)


----------



## spiraxo

Hi FlyingBird,


FlyingBird said:


> thank you.Can you explain me why '*yapmasına* çok yollar var'?
> i know what 'çok yollar var' mean but dont know 'yapmasına' can you explain all suffixes of this word?


*Yapmasına çok yollar var *is not correct here.

_Bunu yapmanın birçok yolu var, en .._


----------

